# Lowrance Fish Lo-K-Tor (little green box)



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

I inherited a green box flasher just recently and was wondering how they compare to more modern flashers. How do you mount the transducer for ice fishing? Are they fairly effective? Etc. Etc. I'm planning on getting an Fl-18 for Christmas so I may give this one to my dad or brother.


----------



## martin1950 (Nov 2, 2004)

I've been fishing with an old Lo K Tor for 2 years now, Model 150. It doesn't zoom, it doesn't have multible flashing lights, but if you are color blind, who cares. Fished side by sidewith a friend of mine last winter, both machines read the bottom, weeds, bait fish and keepers, and we both caught the same amount of fish. I'm pretty laid back when I fish so I don't need all those bells and whistles. Mine will mark a jig/minnow down to 20ft on 1/2 gain. I fish the tranduser in a third hole and just wait for the bobber to pop, I hate jigging. I took a piece of 1/4" ply 12x12 and cut a slot to the center and use a closepin as a stopper. Got that from a guy with an underwater camera.

Martin


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Steve, I have one! And it works! Matter of fact I've become a "collector" of these very useable antiques! Thanks to Ebay I now have more than a few and will selling some as the season get's closer. As a kid I always wanted one and thanks to Shoeman I got my first one a couple of years ago! As I mentioned I just started using it the winter before last and am still learning how it works. While it has none of the features of an FL8 or FL18 it does let you know where the bottom is, when fish are coming thru! Fine tuning will allow you to figure out if they're big fish or little, and what kinda structure the bottoms is like.

For the transducer I cut a piece of foam (*Kid's Swimming "Noodle") ran the cord thru it (*very simular to a Vex set up), wrapped it with duck tape, but not around the cord so you can slide cord thru to adjust for ice thickness. 

Don't buy the 6 volt "lantern" battery's! Big waste of money, the cold zaps them quickly. To remedy the issue I've gotten one of the gell one's used for the Vexlars, came with a charger for $19.00 at GMnt. The only problem is its (battery) is a little to wide for the "green box", disconnected the power wires from the plate in the box and added a length of cable with slide on connectors. The whole set up; Lo-K-Tor, Battery, Transducer fits into one of those oversized plastic ($10.00-$12.00) shell boxs, I got that at Wal-mart. Now, I think I've seen the rechargable "lantern" battery's, might be worth lookin into?

For the budget minded fisherman, or for the weekend warrior that only gets out occasionaly they're great! You can also rig them to work during the summer!


----------



## jbird68 (Dec 8, 2005)

Hey,
I have an LFP-150 with a skimmer type transducer. but I am looking for a cylinder type to use for ice fishing. If you know where I can get one for cheap let me know. IT has to be 192 KHZ also...not 200 KHZ like the new machines are today.

Thanks,

Jay


----------



## Cherokee (May 24, 2004)

Steve:

I'm sure that using that green box will make you really apprecaiate a Vex for Xmas...

What was yesterday, December 7th?

*Put Marcum LX3 on your Santa's list... *


----------



## martin1950 (Nov 2, 2004)

Jay, like I said in my above post, used my 150 for 2 years. Now I've upgraded to a Green Box only because it fits in a 5 gallon bucket. That skimmer should work just fine. I removed the transom bracket and dropped into the hole completely below the ice and it hung straight. Ta heck with the Vex, my next toy is going to be a H2O camera.


Martin


----------



## jbird68 (Dec 8, 2005)

I didn't think of just taking the bracket off. I didn't think it would sit in the hole right. I'll have to take mine off and see for myself that it hangs straight.

Thanks,

Jay


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

Kush...

I want a green box flasher for Christmas...hint hint:lol: :lol: :lol: 

You guys gettin all those fancy dancy vexalir. Only if I had the money!


----------



## jbird68 (Dec 8, 2005)

I am also toying around with modifying my unit to run off of a 12V rechargeable battery. I've heard of people using a motorcycle battery. But what about one of those 12V batteries that are used in the Little Tikes or Power Wheels vehicles? 


Oh yeah, I took the tranducer off of the bracket and YES is hangs straight. I didn't notice that the cable came out the top.

Jay


----------



## jbird68 (Dec 8, 2005)

LilyDuck said:


> Kush...
> 
> I want a green box flasher for Christmas...hint hint:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> You guys gettin all those fancy dancy vexalir. Only if I had the money!


Check ebay. There are 8 of them up for bid right now. do a search for LO K TOR

Jay


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

Already did....:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Figure if I cant get the nice ones I will opt for a oldie for my rookie season!!!


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

the battery you want can be had cheaper from gruber power services. they sell 
on ebay ,but this link direct will get you to their website.
http://www.gruberpower.com/purchase...?intCatalogID=10001&strCatalog_NAME=Batteries


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

they have a 6 volt 4.5 ah battery(green box but smaller than the one u were looking at) and a 12 volt 7 amp(vex)..they sell and ship them cheaper on the website than on ebay.i also paid with paypal.the total for a vex battery shipped to michigan was $13.45.grubrer refurbishes battery backup power supplies and manufactures their own batteries.they have been arround since 1984 so they should be a good product.see what a little research will do


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

LilyDuck said:


> Already did....:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Figure if I cant get the nice ones I will opt for a oldie for my rookie season!!!


I'm getting a Vex for christmas, so the "Green Box" won't be used, however I inherited it from my wifes late grandpa. There's no way i could ever get rid of it or any of the 100's of items I inherited from the guy, i'd feel too guilty.


----------



## jbird68 (Dec 8, 2005)

double trouble said:


> the battery you want can be had cheaper from gruber power services. they sell
> on ebay ,but this link direct will get you to their website.
> http://www.gruberpower.com/purchase/batteries/productsByCategory.asp?intCatalogID=10001&strCatalog_NAME=Batteries


What do you use to recharge these batteries? Do they come with a charger?

Zodi also makes a battery that comes with a cigarette adapter to charge. Go to www.zodi.com. But the only way to charge it is in a vehicle. Their list price is $39.95.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Burksee said:


> Steve, I have one! And it works! Matter of fact I've become a "collector" of these very useable antiques! Thanks to Ebay I now have more than a few and will selling some as the season get's closer. As a kid I always wanted one and thanks to Shoeman I got my first one a couple of years ago! As I mentioned I just started using it the winter before last and am still learning how it works. While it has none of the features of an FL8 or FL18 it does let you know where the bottom is, when fish are coming thru! Fine tuning will allow you to figure out if they're big fish or little, and what kinda structure the bottoms is like.
> 
> For the transducer I cut a piece of foam (*Kid's Swimming "Noodle") ran the cord thru it (*very simular to a Vex set up), wrapped it with duck tape, but not around the cord so you can slide cord thru to adjust for ice thickness.
> 
> ...


BTW - I'm parting with a few of mine. If anyone's interested see here: http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=119714

These units are not Vex's but they work! And they're not priced like one either!  

Thanks for lookin!


----------



## danakaiggy (Jan 6, 2009)

which battery would i use a motorcycle will it be to strong and hurt it


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

danakaiggy said:


> which battery would i use a motorcycle will it be to strong and hurt it


If you have a 12V motorcycle battery it will work just fine. If you have to buy a battery I'd look back in thread, theres a post to Gruber Batterys, I've got the 12V 5ah and it will run my LGB all day long, fits into the LGB were the lantern batterys went to!


----------



## flipp1958 (Jan 9, 2009)

jbird68 said:


> I am also toying around with modifying my unit to run off of a 12V rechargeable battery. I've heard of people using a motorcycle battery. But what about one of those 12V batteries that are used in the Little Tikes or Power Wheels vehicles?
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I took the tranducer off of the bracket and YES is hangs straight. I didn't notice that the cable came out the top.
> ...


that will work but run time will not be long also check amps on your flasher


----------

